# YM 2210 stiff shifter



## csterl01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Greetings to all. I just inherited my father in laws YM 2210 and it seems to be in good shape. This morning, we were using it to pull up fence posts and I noticed the shifter was very stiff and hard to get into reverse. I removed the shifter cover and find no visible linkages to lubricate. Can I take the shifter cover off and simply free it up or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Not familiar with your 2210, here's a drawing of a 1510 I think might be much like yours. Don't know if it will help or not but it is free. Yanmar Tractor Parts: GEAR_SHIFT


----------



## csterl01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the diagram. There are similarities to what I see but the second (lower) handle is not on my unit. Looks like the upper shaft goes through the housing and a detent ball and spring hold it in gear. I'm going to try spraying some lubricant on the outside of the shaft first and see if I can work it loose.


----------

